# Southern success..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It was a cold and windy opener! Opening morning I had zero luck of any kind in my usual spots, then after digging myself out of a snow drift that is usually long since melted, I made my way back to camp to find out that by little brother was able to drop the hammer on a Tom. 

After sitting around camp devising a game plan for the evening hunt, it was while I was heating up a can of soup when I heard a Tom going off. I woke my brother up from his nap, he grabbed the decoys, I with my gun and we took off after him, and fast.
He was working his way across a flat ridge, we went right at him running up the ridge. I took a knee against a nice tree, my brother crawled out on his hands and knees to set the decoys while the Tom was gobbling dangerously close, then I made a few scratches on the box and the Tom was right on top of us. 

It took him a minute or 2 to come out in a shootable lane but, he came out at 20 yards when I busted a cap on him! Did it with my Nova that I never use anymore

Boom! 2 turkeys down on opening day!
We have about 7 more tags to fill so it might get tough..

After what I saw this weekend, where I was the birds weren't going very good at all, I think the last week will be good!

I think this years general season is going to be a good one too

My brother didn't get any field pictures so we slapped it on the cooler and parked a chevy in front of it and called it good


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great work! I agree that the General hunt will be great. All I got was sore legs, and cuts, scratches from oak brush and sliding all over the mountain falling a few times from the mud and snow.

I was in an area that is normally clear of snow this time of year. Not this year.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats - sound like a great hunt!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! but I still think you should have used the new 20 gauge.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice! but I still think you should have used the new 20 gauge.


Yeah,yeah!! I only get to use my Nova once a year and that's during turkey season!
He was 20 yards though, could have easily used the 20!

Probably let My wife use the 20ga on the last week when we go down.... and yes, I said "let"

I want to upload the video but I don't know how.. I don't know how well it came through on your end FM but, my copy is clear as a whistle. We filmed it in HD


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Congratulations and great pics. Chevy should use your pic for advertising.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> Congratulations and great pics. Chevy should use your pic for advertising.


I agree! Like a rock
Nice birds!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotta LOVE those Ponderosa pines. My favorite.:!:

Nice birds too,
Well done.


----------

